# Mustang conformation for endurance



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Her movement bothers me. I'm not sure if she is completely sound. She's just so hocky, and she almost tucks under with the hind end. Looking at how much her back moves at the trot, I would wonder if she might be extremely rough, and that can be difficult to ride for miles. She certainly reaches forward. I'd also consider if her temperament might be difficult. That can be difficult to assess when they're newly gathered. I'd see if she settled and gained weight after being in the corrals for a few days, or if she continued to be very flighty. I think her head would not look so large if she was at an appropriate weight.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

gottatrot said:


> Her movement bothers me. I'm not sure if she is completely sound. She's just so hocky, and she almost tucks under with the hind end. Looking at how much her back moves at the trot, I would wonder if she might be extremely rough, and that can be difficult to ride for miles. She certainly reaches forward. I'd also consider if her temperament might be difficult. That can be difficult to assess when they're newly gathered. I'd see if she settled and gained weight after being in the corrals for a few days, or if she continued to be very flighty. I think her head would not look so large if she was at an appropriate weight.


I noticed the exaggerated hind end movement too, but to me it just looked like a big stride combined with the high-stepping that some/most mustangs have to avoid tripping on rough terrain. I might be wrong about that. Her back looks relatively stable during movement to me, but I've got an arab/standardbred cross with a jackhammer trot so maybe I shouldn't compare to that 😂 

Compared to the other horses, she doesn't really strike me as difficult - her big movement might give the impression of flightiness, but she's willing to get close to the recorder and she doesn't have a lot of spookiness. She takes her time when she feels like stopping and turning and doesn't jump away. Most of the other horses tuck themselves into a corner and slam on the brakes and spin and flail and shake trying to get away from the recorder.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I actually thought more like @Aprilswissmiss as far as her temperament. I didn’t think she seemed very hot myself. I liked her movement, until she did her turns. Something about the way she turns is weird. Not lame weird, just something I didn’t like. I thought about her as an endurance horse though, and I didn’t think what I didn’t like would effect her, and that big floaty trot would get her places.

She looks a bit starved to me, which makes sense as to where she is from. She may always be stunted like that, and a bit unattractive (of course to each their own as far as what is appealing).

What gets me about this though is the looking at the online corral. Having been to a couple of the corrals myself, I tell you that there are so many better looking horses available. There are tons of horses in whatever age range, and you get paid to take one! I feel that 1k would go a long way towards paying for your trip and hauling him/her back home. Also, you would get to pick from so much more!


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

Knave said:


> What gets me about this though is the looking at the online corral. Having been to a couple of the corrals myself, I tell you that there are so many better looking horses available. There are tons of horses in whatever age range, and you get paid to take one! I feel that 1k would go a long way towards paying for your trip and hauling him/her back home. Also, you would get to pick from so much more!


They're on the online corral because the vast majority of those horses would never get picked out at a physical location. 

What gets adopted are horses that are *Young *(Weanling to 3 years old) _or_ *Pretty *(Pintos, dilutes, roans, heavy on the chrome, have unusual markings... ect and so forth) _or_ *Already-Trained* (Halter-trained or saddle-broke). 

Horses that are older, plain colored and untrained simply don't get adopted in significant numbers. Horses that have been in captivity long-term/born in captivity also have suppressed adoption rates.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Old_Man_Doc thank you for explaining it! I honestly always wondered why the heck they chose the horses they did. I figured that there are so many better horses available, and it didn’t make any sense to me.

In reality most horses will not be adopted however, so I guess I would still choose more adoptable animals for online if I were the one choosing.

I understand why people would go with younger horses born on the mountain. I personally think the main benefit of buying a blm horse is the fact that they are mountain raised. They know how to get around and watch their feet, and being born into the corrals takes that away.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see a very rough ride. Yeah, big reach, but that would be exhausting after a few miles. She'd make a better carriage horse.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem with mustangs is you can't judge their personality until you get them home. I had one that was super easy - like put kids on and go down the trail after 3 months. The one I have now is super difficult. She is a more dominant personality and is like "make me." Every thing has to be a discussion and you have to make her work before she will try to cooperate. She's a horse that will always test boundaries - really doesn't want to do what you ask, unless you make her.

I would not describe her as spooky, flighty, or hot. Like I asked her to move away from her hay yesterday and she stomped her front foot at me- she does the same thing towards my more dominant mare. We spend a lot of time moving her feet and working on respect. She resents being told what to do. She wants to be boss. At the same time she knows very little and can get scared of new things. 

I know someone else with a mustang- he is green and the horse is green, but the horse is very good natured. He only rides at a walk on trails. 

Mustangs are a mixed bag. You don't know what you will get. Of course I know some domestic horses that are the same way. Just consider what you will do if the horse doesn't work out for you.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

This mare is on page 2 and I love how she moves.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Several of those horses came from our gather they have up this time. The two year olds make me feel better about Queen’s tail, because they are all similar. Lol. My parents coming two has a longer tail, and I was afraid hers would stay shorter…

The white horse @wvfarrier showed came from ours I think, and that is where Queen originated. I think there were some better horses in that group.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Knave said:


> I actually thought more like @Aprilswissmiss as far as her temperament. I didn’t think she seemed very hot myself. I liked her movement, until she did her turns. Something about the way she turns is weird. Not lame weird, just something I didn’t like. I thought about her as an endurance horse though, and I didn’t think what I didn’t like would effect her, and that big floaty trot would get her places.
> 
> She looks a bit starved to me, which makes sense as to where she is from. She may always be stunted like that, and a bit unattractive (of course to each their own as far as what is appealing).
> 
> What gets me about this though is the looking at the online corral. Having been to a couple of the corrals myself, I tell you that there are so many better looking horses available. There are tons of horses in whatever age range, and you get paid to take one! I feel that 1k would go a long way towards paying for your trip and hauling him/her back home. Also, you would get to pick from so much more!


Honestly, I think she's quite cute - I think she has a sweet face and if you ignore the ribs and dirty winter fur, she has a half decent body too. Her head does appear big at first glance but is actually no longer than her shoulder which is what is considered normal head size, so I think it's just an illusion from her lack of groceries.

The online corral also does 1k reimbursement for their online adoptions!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Aprilswissmiss I didn’t realize they did the 1k on the online auctions too. Do they deliver them closer to you as well? I could see that being a bonus for sure. I agree that she’ll be better looking after some groceries. I actually love that floating trot. You see it in some mustangs more than any other horse breed I think.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I see a very rough ride. Yeah, big reach, but that would be exhausting after a few miles. She'd make a better carriage horse.


My mare has an incredibly rough and also very ground-covering trot to the point that most people, even those who have been riding for 10+ years, get launched out of the saddle and lose their seat with every stride on their first few rides on her. It took me a long while to really get in synch with her. I'm not sure why, but once I found that sweet spot, her trot stopped feeling rough to me. I ride other horses regularly and while some of them certainly feel smoother, I still somehow feel more at home with my own mare's trot. I'm not sure if I've just gotten used to the jarring steps or if my riding technique has changed enough to compensate well. Regardless, I've never had a problem going on 10+ mile rides with her while trotting a majority of the time.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Knave said:


> @Aprilswissmiss I didn’t realize they did the 1k on the online auctions too. Do they deliver them closer to you as well? I could see that being a bonus for sure. I agree that she’ll be better looking after some groceries. I actually love that floating trot. You see it in some mustangs more than any other horse breed I think.


I think the closest that they deliver to the Northeast is Ohio. Theoretically, if I felt really determined to adopt one now versus later, I'd have to hire a TIP trainer (there are a few in PA, none in New York surprisingly) and they'd be the one picking up from Ohio and doing the initial gentling. My boarding facility doesn't have an enclosed space that meets the BLM's requirements for the gentling period. That's why I'd be more inclined to wait five or so years for my own property where I can have that setup for myself, in an ideal world at least 😁


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

wvfarrier said:


> This mare is on page 2 and I love how she moves.
> View attachment 1124297


She is quite stunning! Probably better suited for a western discipline though with her thick body and shorter legs.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

I think this mare is attractive as well, and with much less jarring movement.








4 YEAR OLD BLACK FEMALE HORSE (1887)







wildhorsesonline.blm.gov


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> Her movement bothers me. I'm not sure if she is completely sound. She's just so hocky, and she almost tucks under with the hind end.


I agree that something is going on with that hind end. To have that kind of hock action yet a tucked pelvis is not normal.. vaguely reminds me of a friend's horse with stringhalt.

@Aprilswissmiss I like the black a LOT more than the sorrel.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I agree that something is going on with that hind end. To have that kind of hock action yet a tucked pelvis is not normal.. vaguely reminds me of a friend's horse with stringhalt.
> 
> @Aprilswissmiss I like the black a LOT more than the sorrel.


Me too!

Now to convince myself I don't need a second horse... 😂


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Now to convince myself I don't need a second horse... 😂


I know someone local to us who trains mustangs.. she is hopefully having her distance debut with her BLM guy this season! 😇


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I know someone local to us who trains mustangs.. she is hopefully having her distance debut with her BLM guy this season! 😇


How exciting! How long ago did she bring him home?


----------

